# just got a phone call....



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

and it was my hatchery. i have 21+ chicks inbound. ETA thursday or friday of next week.
not sure what i am going to do between now and then? apparently they send a few extra as well in case some don't make it...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, we know the brooder is ready for their arrival. Are you going to share in all of the excitement when they get there?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

well of course! im going to see who can guess the different breeds as they mature bc they won't be labeled obviously...what would be a good way to keep them tagged or marked? colored zip ties maybe?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i'm actually more excited for little rosco bc she was only a few months old last time we got chicks. she is old enough now to understand and interact with them


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, those small ones for zip ties. Just make sure they're loose enough to either cut off as they grow or allow for the growth. 

I realized the other day that Head Tuck still has hers on, she turned nine a couple of months ago. So, they last. I have proof.

Ah babies and babies interacting. It can be one of those precious moments.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

chickens won't fidget with the zip ties?
any pointers on labeling the different chicks? i don't think i can find 20+ different color zipties


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It really depends on why you're using them. To keep track of which breed is which? Which ones to keep for breeding? 

Since zip ties can't be labeled it will mean record keeping. A red zip tie would designate the freezer or rehoming. White a keep, etc, etc. They can be doubled up or a different color on the opposite leg to denote something or other.

I have Silkies, that meant the others usually couldn't see them. But the ties are tough so they can pick all they want and not damage them. After a time it becomes a boring activity and they leave them alone.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

gotcha. that makes perfect sense


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Ahhh, new babies. You better take LOTS of pictures! Share, share, share. I'm excited for you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

zamora said:


> Ahhh, new babies. You better take LOTS of pictures! Share, share, share. I'm excited for you!


Yeh, posts like this are hard for me since I got out. Pics of peeps help a bit when I need a fix. Then sometimes they start weakening my resolve to stay out.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

just come on over Robin. you can get your fix then head back to bama. just do it before college football kicks off because Tiger country could be bad for your health


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tiger? You mean those big cats with stripes?

Heading to your place wouldn't be a day trip or I'd take you up on the offer.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

well, the offer stands lol
despite your feelings towards our large kitty cats


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I love the big cats just so long as there is something solid between me and them.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

so chicks arrive tomorrow! start to a great weekend. just finished getting my dads new coop built (i talked him into getting a few chicks...well 12 actually). i will start demolishing mine this weekend so i can rebuild it while the chicks grow in the brooder. gonna be a goodin'
oh and the heat is showing some relief. high in the mid 90s! that sounds weird huh?


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats! I can't wait til February. I can't get new babies til then Yes, you must post lots of pics! Hopefully, I will have a pic or 2 to post soon. Grandbaby is due in 18 days!


----------

